# Open 46 Gallon Bowfront



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I finally have another open tank, and antoher chance to get some cool fish!! It's a 46 Gallon bowfront. I'm looking for some cool fish to put in it. What would you put in it?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

community fish - discus, tetras, corys and angelfish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The biggest meanest fish you can put in a small tank is a Flowerhorn. They also make the best display fish. the 46 gallon is enough for one of the smaller types of FH, although some get 15", the compressed types generally only grow to 11" and are adapted to smaller size tanks. I garuntee you will love keeping one, they have been bred to be the ultimate responsive aquatic house pet.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you won't find the ornamental compressed fhs that bdking is talking about in lfses though, you'll have to order them online and we're talking $100+ for a single low-grade fish. go scout out that FHUSA link that bdking has in his signature


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you want opinions on a piece, just ask me.. anyone will help you, its all about finding the exact fish you would like... true that a fish with a garunteed head is going to run upwards of $150-$300 at 4 inches, but there are plenty of nice pieces on sale for cheap and right now is clearance time. Check with www.flowerhornimports.com, they are running a special on flower kamfas, which are a new race of FH that are most popular fish in asia right now. i beilieve all of them are priced a $135


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> community fish - discus, tetras, corys and angelfish.


 is that all u think about wussie lol :rasp: id go for a ton of exodons


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> if you want opinions on a piece, just ask me.. anyone will help you, its all about finding the exact fish you would like... true that a fish with a garunteed head is going to run upwards of $150-$300 at 4 inches, but there are plenty of nice pieces on sale for cheap and right now is clearance time. Check with www.flowerhornimports.com, they are running a special on flower kamfas, which are a new race of FH that are most popular fish in asia right now. i beilieve all of them are priced a $135


 are fh that sweet why do some cost so much what is it about this fish?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

well your in cali, go to a show room.. thats were they are all at. They are the ultimate, selectively bred, hand selected cichlid. They get Huge, 14" and thick as hell, and literally glow. Photos cant capture their appearance. The new races that appear normally sell for more then $30,000(initial offerings). And most hobbyist dont see a problem in spending 1k for their show piece. Other then that, collecting them is a hobby by itself. I cant emphasis enough though about seeing them in person, no other fish have hot red, orange (whatever) colors laced with neon greens and blues, and golds over top. I had 12 exos but my flowerhorn ate them all, they were sorta boring after awhile anyway.

here is a decent piece, i like him, nice mix of colors. Did i mention the aggression of these guys is unparalled? I have never seen other fish who will ram a divider for hours to get to the fish on the other side... non stop, not to mention bit the hand that feeds them on a regular basis.









I got sorta bored of piranha after awhile, although it can be really fun sometimes, theres other times they can just frustrate you. FH have been alot more fun to keep so far, the hobby is continually expanding, its like with cars.. a new one always comes out that is a must have. Not to mention breeding them is the ultimate experience, picking out that one fry out of 2000 that is going to be a champion and be the genetic freak. We have a huge growing online community if you follow the link in my sig.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Behold the power, All in the USA!








The Red Snow!









Red so hot it hurts, Galaxy series









anymore questions about quality and why they cost $?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn those are beautiful fish but are they easy to breed? and how do u know u have a good one? are their certain things the money makers have ? im kinda interested theyre nice fish and dman 30,000 for 1 fish? there could be good money in these too especially if u get a good one and breed him/her right?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

athough its possible to create high end fish from home, its a very advanced process... it takes a keen eye for selective breeding and a massive setup. One farm in asia that produces a good majority of the FH in the usa has 40 1000g ponds, and enought tanks to hold over 10,000 growout fish individually. basically you need to be able to grow out the 500 or so fish that make it to the second stage to 3+ inches then reevaluate.. its not something that can easily be done at home, and especially in cali where standards are so high. Selective breeding is the pinacle of the aquarium hobby and takes years of experience with a particular fish. There is plenty of money in flowerhorn resales and iportation though because of the nature of the brokering aspect involved.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > community fish - discus, tetras, corys and angelfish.
> ...


exodons???

you got no class


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

OK, so a FH that could potentiall hit 12"+ will be OK in a 46 Bowfront? IS that right. Why do they need such small tanks for their size, when another fish of equall size such as a RD, or Trimac need a minimum of a 75 Gallon.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

RD and trimacs are wild specimens. The FH is like a domesticated cichlid, which has been adapted to aquarium life, if you buy a short body its only going to reach 9-10 inches. You cant stunt the growth on these fish... wont happen. They have been laterally compressed, and although they are very tall, they are not that long. People keep them in 55 gallons no problem. at 47 is not that much smaller. FH are much more found looking then trimac for example, although they are built much thicker... most will not grow as big.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 i got a 10" c*ck so i dont need any lol :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ummmm OK


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

man i like flowehorns i think they have some of the most awesome colors on any fish even marine fish but that goddamn hump turned me away from them, it reminds me of a tumor or elephant man









is there any fish with the flowerhorn colors and not the hump?


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

as far as i know the nuchal humps are a rare trait of high grade FH's, so in theory 90% of the flowerhorns would still have the colors but sans hump.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ohhhhhhhh damn i already got my other NW cichlids and i love them too much to get rid of them for a flowerhorn







damn that first one BDKING posted those colors are so freaking hot and so is the fish but the the bump has got to go


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

get some cichlids, i hear they are nice fish to have.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bro. they are all cichlids

Just to clarify, most people that are willing to pay lots of money for flowerhorns make sure they get a large humped male. less then 10% of the flowerhorns bred will have humps. You can get a flowerhorn with incredible color and flowerhorns and no hump.. just a steap forehead for an affordable price.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

id make sure not to get a humped one


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The first on i posted is for sale... $1299, no takers here? The bigger the head, the more aggressive the fish. i garuntee one like that will qulify for being the most aggressive aquatic animal you have ever seen in person.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 Sooo........
You own chickens?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

46 bf would make a nice plant/wood tank. With that set up you can put rams or other nice fish or have some p's or some nice discus. I cant name much predatory fish out there because its starting to slim down..... cant find any predatory fish out there that amazes me anymore...im more into decorating the tanks.... im still working on my wannabe salt tank


----------

